# Nissan Navara Tow Capacity



## ecrozier (4 July 2008)

Quick question - what is the max weight I can legally tow behind the Navara?  Braked trailer, and the car is a 2003 Outlaw Double cab - the D44 I think.  Can't find the info on the caravan club website or that kerbweights one anywhere!
Thanks
E.x


----------



## echodomino (4 July 2008)

Will carry 1tonne and pull 3! We have one 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 see dad has his uses!


----------



## GoJo (4 July 2008)

my navarra can legally tow 2800-3000KG according to specs and  thats the navarra aventura. i think they're all the same though and that the navarra outpulls all its rivals (Hilux/L200 etc)


----------



## ecrozier (4 July 2008)

So official tow capacity is 3t?  THat would be handy, looking at an equitrek and 90% of time would only have 1 horse or two that are both under 500kg each (my arab is only 420kg) but nice to be well under limits.
Thanks
E.


----------



## c7mlm (4 July 2008)

i tow 510 iw with 2x 16H + in a 2.5TD navara aventura it is perfect for the job


----------



## Bosworth (4 July 2008)

The older Navarras  2002 - 2005 can tow 3 tonnes but the new design has been down rated to 2.5 tonnes


----------



## c7mlm (4 July 2008)

mine is a 2007 navara aventura and it is fine we have had the engine chipped  but that was just for the diesel performance getting over 33mpg


----------



## ecrozier (4 July 2008)

Excellent thanks Bosworth, that is the age of mine so exactly what I needed to know.  good news that it is the 3t one!  
I think I get 30 to 35mpg anyway - not sure exactly but OH's car is advertised as doing approx 30mpg and I get at least 100 miles more out of an £80 fill up than him!  So must be at least 30mpg even if his does less than advertised.


----------

